# Manny?



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

What is it like to care for one difficult not difficult....

There is one at my local pet store and he has been there for a while he looks to be 5 inches and they want 120 i could trade him down a little and i was just curious whatare some of the specs like ph and and all that good stuff any advice appreciated thanks


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

here's some info to get you started but if you've kept p's before it's pretty much the same. a buddy of mine has one for the last 3 years and to my understanding it's pretty much like keeping any P or should i say serra.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=11


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have heard tey are harder than normal Ps or serras like they get stressed out way easier and they need a way lower ph and all that good stuff


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

andymellon4 said:


> I have heard tey are harder than normal Ps or serras like they get stressed out way easier and they need a way lower ph and all that good stuff


Pretty much same thing I've heard, not that they stress easier but handle it harder and easily fold under it. That they are a experienced owners only p as regulation or ph and such is required as well as an owner that will know what he's getting into to and not have to move the fish and will provide a tank for life to prevent the fish from experiencing more stress than needed. I admit this is all heresay and don't know firsthand f*ck all about them except I want one badly and will investigate and study further when I'm ready.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Just keep up with water changes and you'll be fine.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

manny eyeballs remind me of the geico money eyes haha


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

the hard part is to make it eat what you want, not what it wants, i've had 2 mannies the first one was not a picky eater but the one i have right now does not want to eat dead food it only wants to eat feeders which so far i am fine with silversides, doesn't want to eat shrimp, krill and all the good stuff that gives it that nice red color but i am pretty sure it will come around, good luck with it


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

its actually prob 4 inches but i might trade in my 10 inch flowerhorn to get him down.

I'm definitely thinking about it

how do you people like your mannies?

any pictures would be welcome also haha(i want to see if your mannies have read cause this one doesnt he has a kinda yellowish tint around his gills not to much he is only 4 inches also)


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

Mannys are the best looking piranha. it takes them a while to get used to the tank and the food. but just do 2-3 water changes a week and you will be fine.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea i definitely suggest keeping up on the water changes...other then that I really haven't noticed a difference in my manny. It took him a lil while to get used to his tank. He's eating smelt like a champ and is very active. Nothing to tough for me to care for.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

well i do my three tanks weekly is that enough or do i really have to keep up on that


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

at what volumes of water do you remove from ur 3 tanks?


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i do about a 20% water change


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

depending upon the size of the tank and all I'd try to change out 50-75% of the water a week, but thats me. Also it depends on the amount ur feeding ur manny too. Like for me I feed my manny twice a week and I change out 12-15G of water every 3 days outta my 40G so that comes out to almost 80-85% of the water a week.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> depending upon the size of the tank and all I'd try to change out 50-75% of the water a week, but thats me. Also it depends on the amount ur feeding ur manny too. Like for me I feed my manny twice a week and I change out 12-15G of water every 3 days outta my 40G so that comes out to almost 80-85% of the water a week.


why so much? is that much really necessary? i never owned specifically a manny but damn i didnt know they where THAT messy.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

it doesnt have to be that much, i've had manuellis before and used to do a 50% water change every 2 weeks and never had poblems, in my opinion so you don't stress the fish alot by sticking your hand in the tank twice or more a week if you feed it twice a week then you can save yourself a lot of water changes in my opinion


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

like I said u don't have to do it that much...I like to do it that much cause he's in a smaller tank, other then that I'll be moving him into a 125G here soon and I'll still do larger water changes. Prolly 50% every week. My manny is pretty laid back for the most part when I'm doing water changes, he doesn't freak out and smash against the glass. He jus sits in the corner and waits till i get done. Manny's aren't messy at all unlike pygo shoals especially if you only feed them once or twice a week. I like to keep my water pristine thats all.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> like I said u don't have to do it that much...I like to do it that much cause he's in a smaller tank, other then that I'll be moving him into a 125G here soon and I'll still do larger water changes. Prolly 50% every week. My manny is pretty laid back for the most part when I'm doing water changes, he doesn't freak out and smash against the glass. He jus sits in the corner and waits till i get done. Manny's aren't messy at all unlike pygo shoals especially if you only feed them once or twice a week. I like to keep my water pristine thats all.
> :nod:


yeah my pygo shoal is definitely dirty i tried to get mike rowe from dirty jobs over here but i still only do 15-20% a week and my water is crystal


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> like I said u don't have to do it that much...I like to do it that much cause he's in a smaller tank, other then that I'll be moving him into a 125G here soon and I'll still do larger water changes. Prolly 50% every week. My manny is pretty laid back for the most part when I'm doing water changes, he doesn't freak out and smash against the glass. He jus sits in the corner and waits till i get done. Manny's aren't messy at all unlike pygo shoals especially if you only feed them once or twice a week. I like to keep my water pristine thats all.
> :nod:


yea i forgot to mention that tank size does matter when it comes to water changes, my manuelli on the other hand it gets freaked out but i've had it only for a couple of weeks hopefully it gets used to it. THE_W8 was yours like mine when you first got it?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

what size is your tank?


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

NTcaribe said:


> what size is your tank?


are you referring to me NTcaribe?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

manuelmedina said:


> like I said u don't have to do it that much...I like to do it that much cause he's in a smaller tank, other then that I'll be moving him into a 125G here soon and I'll still do larger water changes. Prolly 50% every week. My manny is pretty laid back for the most part when I'm doing water changes, he doesn't freak out and smash against the glass. He jus sits in the corner and waits till i get done. Manny's aren't messy at all unlike pygo shoals especially if you only feed them once or twice a week. I like to keep my water pristine thats all.
> :nod:


yea i forgot to mention that tank size does matter when it comes to water changes, my manuelli on the other hand it gets freaked out but i've had it only for a couple of weeks hopefully it gets used to it. THE_W8 was yours like mine when you first got it?
[/quote]

Yea at first he was kinda listless getting used to his tank, but he did eat the 2nd day I had him. He went through the running into the tank like wild stage, and now he's mellow for the most part like I said earlier...He should only get better when I get the 125G got him.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

well idk if you were talking to me but he would be going in a 55 gallon


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i do 2x 25% water changes a week. My Manny has been doing great


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

well i traded in my Flowerhornand got 60 credit towards the manny so i am picking him up on tuesday


----------



## Jared Prentice (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

Manuelli is a fantastic piranha to keep, no real difference in terms of maintenance. They're quite shy in general and can grow to staggering proportions--you need to take space into account before buying it.

Good luck,


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Caribe Manufacturer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Manuelli is a fantastic piranha to keep, no real difference in terms of maintenance. They're quite shy in general and can grow to staggering proportions--you need to take space into account before buying it.
> 
> Good luck,


They can grow to be monsters, but it is rare to see them above 10-12" in captivity. I hope my lil guy will see much more then 12". Manny's rock


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

are they fast growers and mine is really shy


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

andymellon4 said:


> are they fast growers and mine is really shy


they'll grow about 1-2 in from personal experience, they seem shy when young but like any serra they become more aggressive when adults


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

they are very slow growers. I hear they are lucky to grow 1/2"-1" a year, but then again every manny won't be the same, but for the most part they are really grow slowers after the 5-6" mark. Your manny maybe shy for awhile. Provide it with a powerhead for current. That should help as my manny is always scooting around in the powerhead current.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah he is the 55 with 4 hiding spots and a current


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here are two pictures of my Manny.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol baby manny's are so unattractive

good thing they looks freaking awesome as adults


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> lol baby manny's are so unattractive
> 
> good thing they looks freaking awesome as adults


awww man REALLY? i love the way they look. remind me of my boston terrier when i got him at 8weeks  big ass bulbous eyeballs!!!


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i have no problems with their looks they just look like a pug eyes to big for their bodies but i don't mind


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I love how they look...BTW ur manny looks alot like mine. Nice looking lil fellow you have.


----------

